# 4x4x4 Assembly Problem?



## roller (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey, my friend gave me his 4x4x4 cube today, unfortunately disassembled.
I have no idea how to assemble it, as it doesn't have a mechanism as on the Rubik's 4x4 Cube.
I can't even find the name of the company which produced the cube.
So i took some pictures, and hopefully someone will be able to help me?
And how to assemble it? Thanks a lot!

Here are the links of pictures: 

http://ifotos.pl/img/4x4-001_xqhqph.jpg
http://ifotos.pl/img/4x4-002_xqhqpr.jpg
http://ifotos.pl/img/4x4-003_xqhqpx.jpg


----------



## Muesli (Feb 25, 2010)

That's an eastsheen.


----------



## DT546 (Feb 25, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> That's an eastsheen.



Knock Off Probably


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh my, the nightmare of assembling those. =/

http://cubefreak.hp.infoseek.co.jp/eastsheen444.html


----------



## roller (Feb 25, 2010)

DT546 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > That's an eastsheen.
> ...



It used to work really smooth and great from i remember though!



4Chan said:


> Oh my, the nightmare of assembling those. =/
> 
> http://cubefreak.hp.infoseek.co.jp/eastsheen444.html



Thank you


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Feb 25, 2010)

This is a video explanation that may help:


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 25, 2010)

YAY
Now I can practice 4x4, at least until my Mini QJ comes.
Then I can practice 4x4 moar.


----------



## roller (Feb 25, 2010)

Okay, guys, i'm annoyed.
This cube is sick. Honest, assembling it is a NIGHTMARE.
After 1h, i finally got somewhere.
Well, i sneezed.
FMCL.

I'll try again after i'll finish my drama coursework


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 25, 2010)

When I first read this thread I thought either an ES or a YJ... I was kinda hoping for the latter.

It took me about 2 hours to put my ES back together the first time... and after I got it back together, I bought a mini QJ to avoid further frustration.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 25, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> When I first read this thread I thought either an ES or a YJ... I was kinda hoping for the latter.
> 
> It took me about 2 hours to put my ES back together the first time... and after I got it back together, I bought a mini QJ to avoid further frustration.



:confused: YJ's are easy to assemble.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > When I first read this thread I thought either an ES or a YJ... I was kinda hoping for the latter.
> ...



really? the v-cube KO one? I mean, I've heard its the same as the 6x6, which isn't too hard, but I'd imagine if it was handed to someone new, in a bag, they might be like... wtf?


----------



## roller (Feb 25, 2010)

Assembled. 
It took me like whole evening.
After my frustration attack when i was 3/4ths down and i sneezed...
Ugh, if it ever pops, it's going straight to the bin.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 25, 2010)

I've reassembled ES 4x4 a couple times, and both occasions were painful. Next time I might try that idea of putting one spindle arm straight down into a hole; without doing so, it is tough to keep the bottom layers from spilling outward as you build upward. (I leaned some things around the sides to help avoid the spillage.)

It's also frustrating to find it totally locked up, which can happen if an "inner border block" or "inner side block" becomes placed incorrectly. (Terminology from http://cubefreak.hp.infoseek.co.jp/eastsheen444.html.)


----------

